# olevia remote code



## wilssm (Sep 1, 2007)

Does anyone know a remote control code for olevia 32 inch tv for dish network remote. I have tried the search code feature on the remote but cant find one?

Thanks wilssm


----------



## satlover25 (Jan 3, 2006)

Sorry about your teams loss yesterday wilssm. I'm looking forward to the battles with my Browns next year.

I have a 23" and a 32" Olevia...

32" - 520
23" - 627


----------



## wilssm (Sep 1, 2007)

satlover25 said:


> Sorry about your teams loss yesterday wilssm. I'm looking forward to the battles with my Browns next year.
> 
> I have a 23" and a 32" Olevia...
> 
> ...


Thanks satlover25 I will try those codes. Jacksonville just outright beat us yesterday.
wilssm


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

satlover25 said:


> Sorry about your teams loss yesterday wilssm. I'm looking forward to the battles with my Browns next year.
> 
> I have a 23" and a 32" Olevia...
> 
> ...


WHich Olevia s ? Neither of those codes work on my 232T.


----------



## wilssm (Sep 1, 2007)

I have an olevia 232 these codes do not work
wilssm


----------



## DrFever (Feb 21, 2007)

wilssm said:


> I have an olevia 232 these codes do not work
> wilssm


I have the 227-S11 and couldn't find the correct code using the older Directv remote. Based on a thread on DBSTalk, I purchased a new RC64RB remote from Directv. The new remote had the necessary code to operate. Apparently the older remotes don't have the necessary codes installed. :nono:


----------



## satlover25 (Jan 3, 2006)

32" - LT32HVM - hooked up to a 622 using remote 5.3 IR 143129
23" - LT23HVX - hooked up to a 510 using remote 5.0 IR 118575

I had to use the "search code" for both of these. I retrived the code for both of the them utilizing "check the device code."

Sorry that it didn't work out for either of you.


----------



## moooog (May 10, 2002)

I have a 34 inch SUNBRITE lcd television, I believe it uses an Olevia screen, any particular codes out there for Sunbrite TV's?


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

satlover25 said:


> 32" - LT32HVM - hooked up to a 622 using remote 5.3 IR 143129
> 23" - LT23HVX - hooked up to a 510 using remote 5.0 IR 118575
> 
> I had to use the "search code" for both of these. I retrived the code for both of the them utilizing "check the device code."
> ...


Not your fault - I've just been too lazy to date to look for one


----------

